# Pc - Handy Verbindung?



## java_developer (5. Aug 2014)

Guten Abend,

Ich überlege schon andauernd, wie ich eine Verbindung zwischen Handy und PC herstellen kann, bzw. vom Pc aus eine Nachricht zum Handy schicken. 

Ich habe noch nicht so viel mit Netzwerken gemacht, und habe deshalb auch keine Ahnung in diesem Gebiet..  Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Thallius (5. Aug 2014)

Was für eine Nachricht soll das denn sein? Wie soll das Handy diese empfangen? 

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Joose (5. Aug 2014)

Ich würde mal bei Verbindungen zwischen PC und PC anfangen (und da vorerst auch nur am eigenen).

Es fehlt einfach an Wissen, daher mit Standards Sachen anfangen und langsam in die gewünschte Richtung hinarbeiten! Außerdem spezifierst du nichts ... soll die Verbindung Wireless sein? Infrarot? Bluethoot? Welches OS läuft am Handy? usw.


----------



## lawila (5. Aug 2014)

das einfachste wäre eine ip-basierte verbindung, also wenn pc und handy im selben netz sind (z.b. pc über lan und handy über wlan am gemeinsamen access point) ... alles andere verlangt dann wieder umständliche libs was dann schon wieder über den sinn von java ETWAS hinausläuft (man sollte den einsatz von java hier darauf beschränken die daten über eine bestehende verbindung zu übertragen statt sich damit rumschlagen zu wollen mit native-libs eine eigene verbindung aufbauen zu wollen)

ansonsten schließe ich mich joose an : lerne erstmal die netzwerk-grundlagen ... erst local ... dann pc-pc ... und dann kannst du dich an den mobile-code machen


----------

